
OS X and case-sensitive file system - banyek
http://blog.balazspocze.me/2017/12/27/osx-and-case-sensitive-file-system/
======
bradknowles
This is actually a well-known issue with macOS.

In short, you failed to do your homework when choosing a non-standard
filesystem for your platform.

I am finding it difficult to give you a lot of sympathy on this issue.

